# Chasing Classic Cars



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone seen this show on Discovery Turbo? 

Now I love most of the cars shows on this channel, Wheeler Dealers, Wrecks to Ritches, A Car is Born etc but I don't really get this Chasing Classic Cars show. 

For example he's bought a 1969 Ferrari for about $210,000, had it resprayed, did some 'detailing' on it and then sold it for £295,000!! :doublesho

Now I've no doubt that they did a bit more than paint it and give it a clean but this program is a bit crap!! lol


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I absolutly love this got it series linked, the reason i like it is cos its nothing like those cheesy fake shows like wheeler dealers, wrecks to riches etc that you mention.

The guy Wayne Carini knows his stuff is very passionate about all things motor vehicles-great programme imo


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm watching a 2nd episode now and I've no doubt he knows his cars that's for sure. 

It just seems like a rich bloke, buys pricey cars, pays someone else to make it better then flogs it. 

It's the cars that are keeping me interested though.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's his business mate, he owns the bodyshop, restoration shop and the car sales business. He really gets involved and helps out particularly with the restoration work.

I could watch stuff like this all day long, really wish we had a car friendly climate like they have in cali


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol I was thinking of starting a thread on this to see what everyone's opinion on it was. I'm not sure on it yet, seems like he knows his stuff, and there could be some really interesting cars on there, but they don't seem to go into much detail about how they restore them, which imo would be more entertaining.

But yeah, he seems to buy pretty expensive cars, do a bit and sell for more, instead of a proper resto on cars so far.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

DE 1981 said:


> It's his business mate, he owns the bodyshop, restoration shop and the car sales business. He really gets involved and helps out particularly with the restoration work.


I gathered it was his business it would just be nice to see a bit more detail on what he does with the cars.

On the surface of it, it just seems like it's a rich bloke, buys cars, ploughs money into it then makes more money. Like I say, I'm sure there's far more that goes on in the background, a bit more info would be good.


----------



## masterff (Jun 4, 2006)

lovely motors on this show!


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I can't help watching American Hotrod shown most weekdays on Quest channel (Freeview). They are all repeats now of course as Boyd Coddington has since died, but I love the skill that goes into making these cars. They often show spraying cars and wet sanding too which is good to see.

EDIT to add I can't watch the OP's program of choice as I don't have access to Discovery channel.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

New series of Chasing Classic Cars, Thursday at 10pm. I think its on Discvovery Shed.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Know what you mean Alex, my problem with the show is that l don't like the guy and his mechanical repairs seem a bit half @rsed. There's obviously a lot of detailing going on,but like Wheeler Dealers it's all done in the background.


----------

